# Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag März


*Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen​*http://www.idw-online.de/pages/de/news623414

 Ein in Deutschland entwickeltes Netz mit Leitplanke und Notausgängen gewinnt internationalen Innovationspreis für selektive Fischerei.

Da zukünftig kein Discard mehr möglich ist und alle Fische angelandet werden müssen, könnten Fischer in Probleme kommen.

Wenn beim Dorschfischen beispielsweise durch Beifang und Anlandung dann die Schollenquote erfüllt ist, darf der Fischer auch nicht mehr auf Dorsch angeln.

Ein vom Thünen-Institut für Ostseefischerei in Rostock mit entwickeltes neues Netz soll da Abhilfe schaffen.

Erste Tests auf dem Forschungsschiff Clupea und auf kommerziellen Kuttern hätten Erwartungen der Erfinder und Konstrukteure übertroffen: 
Plattfischbeifang: - über 60 % 
Untermaßige Dorsche: - 30 %,

Gleichzeitig wäre der Verlust an vermarktbaren Dorschen sehr gering.

Dass es Studien gibt, dass gerade größere Dorsche schonenswert sind, um genetisch/evolutionär bedingte Kleinwüchsigkeit zu verhindern, wird hier ausgeblendet.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## magut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*

DAS sollte die Politik mal verpflichtend einführen,  als sich mit den Hobby Anglern dauernd zu beschäftigen! !
LG
Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*

Nein, ich hab da ne ganz andere Meinung:
Die Politik müsste das verbieten!!

Und bei gleicher Quote und Anlandungspflicht jeden Fisches Netze mit kleineren Maschen vorschreiben, so dass die Quote schneller ausgefischt ist und dadurch mehr größere Fische überleben können statt gezielt weggefischt werden.

Statt also die kleinen zu schonen und gezielt die Großen zu fangen.


----------



## magut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*

Interssante Ansicht
ich glaub aber, daß dann Fische die nicht den Kriterien entsprechen (jetzt schon) ganz einfach über Bord entsorgt werden. 
Ist nicht einfach da einen goldenen Weg zu finden!
was sagen die anderen dazu?
LG
Mario


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*

Geht mit durchlaufenden Kameras einfach zu kontrollieren - fällt die Kamera "zufällig" aus oder es fehlen "Minuten", darf einfach kein Fisch angelandet werden, das kriegt man schnell hin und ist auch nicht teuer - man muss nur wollen.


----------



## Stulle (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Geht mit durchlaufenden Kameras einfach zu kontrollieren - fällt die Kamera "zufällig" aus oder es fehlen "Minuten", darf einfach kein Fisch angelandet werden, das kriegt man schnell hin und ist auch nicht teuer - man muss nur wollen.


Eben am wollen scheitert das, die Herren im Fischerei Ausschuss der Eu haben mit sicherheit ihre Wahlkreise in Gegenden die von der kommerziellen Fischerei abhängen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, ich hab da ne ganz andere Meinung:
> Die Politik müsste das verbieten!!
> 
> Und bei gleicher Quote und Anlandungspflicht jeden Fisches Netze mit kleineren Maschen vorschreiben, so dass die Quote schneller ausgefischt ist und dadurch mehr größere Fische überleben können statt gezielt weggefischt werden.



Damit der Discard noch größer wird?  
Der Hohn bei der Sache ist nämlich, daß es jetzt zwar keinen Discard mehr gibt, weil er angelandet werden muß, aber ob das Zeug tot in's Meer gekippt wird oder in die Fischmehlproduktion geht, macht keinen Unterschied, so lange er nicht auf die Zielfischquote angerechnet wird. Und selbst wenn er das wird, bleibt angelandeter Discard toter Discard, ist also wie man es dreht oder wendet immer ein ökologisches Geaase mit Kleinfisch/unverwertbaren Arten!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn beim Dorschfischen beispielsweise durch Beifang und Anlandung dann die Schollenquote erfüllt ist, darf der Fischer auch nicht mehr auf Dorsch *angeln*.



Nee?|kopfkrat|supergri


----------



## namycasch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*

Petri.

Das Wort "Discard" finden die Norweger überhaupt NICHT witzig.

In deren Augen ist Discard kein Abfall sonder auch Fisch mit Namen.

Petri.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*



namycasch schrieb:


> In deren Augen ist Discard kein Abfall sonder auch Fisch mit Namen.



Ob der Beifang nun Discard oder Sven heißt, daß Problem bleibt das Gleiche...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Neues Netz zum selektiveren Fischen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ... so lange er *** nicht auf die Zielfischquote angerechnet wird.


_***der Beifang an untermassigen Zielfischen & anderen Arten
_
DAS, und nur das, kann etwas verändern.

Ok,
+ Quoten, die an den Beständen, nicht am Bedarf ausgerichtet sind.
+ Schutzzonen, die auch tatsächlich welche sind.
+ Verbot von Methoden, die die Ökologie der Meere nachhaltig schädigen.

Wenn der Beifang auf die Zielfischquote angerechnet wird, wird die Fischindustrie von ganz allein auf Fangmethoden ausweichen müssen, bei denen der Beifang möglichst klein ist.


----------

